# Fred Mitchell Rumor: Wade to Bulls



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not making this up!



> Dwyane Wade says he keeps hearing his name mentioned in trade rumors involving the Bulls and Miami Heat.
> 
> Would the Bulls give up the No. 1 draft position to the Heat in exchange for Wade and the No. 2 overall selection? Or some combination of other players and picks?
> 
> "I have heard my name being talked about, and I can't worry about it," Wade said Monday at the Attack Athletics training facility on the West Side. "There is one thing in this league that you have no control over. If another organization wants you, then you should feel good to be wanted."


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-080602-dwyane-wade-chicago-bulls-trade,1,6735188.column

If we could trade for Wade and draft Beasley, I would be ecstatic! But there's no source cited for the rumors. Has anyone heard anything like this?

(apologies to Fred Mitchell for adding an "e" to his name in the title...)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Fred Mitchelle Rumor: Wade to Bulls*

The question is why would the Heat trade Wade and possibly Beasley just for Rose, I just dont see this happening at all.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Fred Mitchelle Rumor: Wade to Bulls*

I fixed the extra e for ya. As for getting Wade _and_ the #2? I can't see it happening...


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Right... so how many other players would we have to add in? Would Hinrich and Thomas get it done? Maybe Pat Riley wants to groom Hinrich to be his next thug.  http://www.nysun.com/sports/rileys-heat-blurring-line-between-foul-and-dirty/45884/


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

yeah, this doesn't make sense. Wade to move up 1 spot? if anything, it'd probably be Wade for #1 and Hinrich.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

trade rape


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Nater said:


> Right... so how many other players would we have to add in? Would Hinrich and Thomas get it done? Maybe Pat Riley wants to groom Hinrich to be his next thug.  http://www.nysun.com/sports/rileys-heat-blurring-line-between-foul-and-dirty/45884/


I imagine that the deal would be Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Tyrus Thomas, 2008 #1 Pick, 2009 #1 Pick for Dwayne Wade, #2 Pick.

But that would have to happen after the draft because Luol needs to be signed. Heat would have Rose, Hinrich, Deng, Marion, and Haslem I suppose. This just seems so unlikely. I mean don't Deng and Marion sorta duplicate each other. And if Deng plays the 3 and Marion plays the 4, where does Tyrus play? I guess the #1 Pick next year would be some incentive, but they can't imagine it'd be a very good pick with Lowry, Wade, Nocioni, Beasley, and Noah with Gordon, Hughes, and Gooden coming off the bench. I'm assuming we'd turn Sefolosha into Lowry which would be a fair trade. 

Still, why exactly does Miami do this? And I'm aware that I just spent five minutes breaking down a trade that I believe has 0% chance of happening.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

And wow, Nater, I just realized this was your first post since '06! Crazy stuff!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks... it was a brief hiatus.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i don't really believe it, but it'd be nice huh


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Beasley and Wade to build around is not a bad idea. We shoudl still have good role players left like Noah and Sefo. I would do the trade. Wade is stillin his mid-20


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade/Thabo/Noce/Beasley/Noah


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Even though I think that Wade is grossly over-rated, injury-prone, and well just not very good if he's not getting the calls, I'd do that if we could get #2 + Wade for #1. IMO, Rose and Beasley are both franchise players, and Wade + either one would be better than just one by himself, if for no other reason than another trade asset. The trade proposed here by T.Shock is just disgusting, and I'd put a contract out on Pax if it happened. Take out the picks, and I wouldn't do that trade, let alone drop from #1 to #2, and throw in '09 1st on top of it. Hinrich, Deng and Tyrus >>>>>>>>>>>>> Wade!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Give us #1, BG, Deng and TT and MAYBE we'll talk.

Wade *and* the #2 pick? Someone is smoking some of that Joakim Noah weed.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol:.... This... Is... Too... Funny... :lol:

Only way this is even REMOTELY possible is if the Bulls offered to trade their souls. Everything from Tyrus to the #1 to the Michael Jordan statue out front.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst trade rumour ever.

Atleast TRY and be realistic!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm going to laugh at you guys when this trade goes down


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

LOL, please have some common basketball sense. Wade+ no.2 for no.1? ROFL......ROFL>......

the trade that makes sense would be Wade for the no.1 + Either Kirk or Ben gordon + maybe another piece. Pat Riley might want Noah or TT to go with it, but Paxson might offer Gooden instead.

for the Heat:

Rose
Kirk or Ben
Marion
Beasley 
Gooden

Bulls:

Kirk/Gordon
Wade
Deng
TT
Noah

I think it's a fair and a GOOD trade for both teams. I would do it if i were paxson. Miami might do it too because they know they are not going to win the title just just wade + either rose or beasley becuase they dont have enough talents around them. but bulls have alot of talent and just need a go-to guy, enter D-wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haslem and Marion aren't talented? But thats another topic.

Let's not get off topic about this....rather hilarious, rumor.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Nater said:


> Right... so how many other players would we have to add in? Would Hinrich and Thomas get it done? Maybe Pat Riley wants to groom Hinrich to be his next thug.  http://www.nysun.com/sports/rileys-heat-blurring-line-between-foul-and-dirty/45884/


Hinrich really can't be dealt until this summer. Even if he could, Hinrich & #1 would be a starting price for Wade, not Wade & #2. Fact is that Wade's better than anyone in this year's pool. Miami isn't trading the second pick and a top 8 NBA player for someone that won't ever be as good as Wade and Bulls scraps.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll throw in a kidney, too.

Anyway, the trade cited is obviously unrealistic. What's more interesting is just the notion that Wade could be on the block now. Why wouldn't Miami try to build around him? Are they worried about his health?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

LMAO at you guys thinking Wade is worth the #1, let alone the #1 +. Absolutely ridiculous. 

My thinking that if there is anything to this bizarre rumor, is that Beasley is the guy that Miami really wants, and the guy they think the Bulls are going to take. Now if they think that Beasley can be like Garnett or Duncan, and Rose isn't in that league, and Wade is indeed over-rated and injury prone (as I believe), then it would be understandable. I really don't buy the rumor at all, and I'd prefer to just draft #1, rather than give up more + #1 for Wade + #2.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

When 100% healthy Wade is a top 3 player.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

It's not gonna happen. Miami fans will kill Riley if he pull the trigger on that trade.

Riley's setting up smoke screens again imo.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> LMAO at you guys thinking Wade is worth the #1, let alone the #1 +. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> My thinking that if there is anything to this bizarre rumor, is that Beasley is the guy that Miami really wants, and the guy they think the Bulls are going to take. Now if they think that Beasley can be like Garnett or Duncan, and Rose isn't in that league, and Wade is indeed over-rated and injury prone (as I believe), then it would be understandable. I really don't buy the rumor at all, and I'd prefer to just draft #1, rather than give up more + #1 for Wade + #2.


Oh. My. Gosh.

There is no one you represent the majority of Bull fans.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'll throw in a kidney, too.
> 
> Anyway, the trade cited is obviously unrealistic. What's more interesting is just the notion that Wade could be on the block now. Why wouldn't Miami try to build around him? Are they worried about his health?


He isn't on the block. The only concern the Heat staff have for Wade is that D'Antoni is going to try to convince him to jump to NY in a few years.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Come to think of it I believe that Wade is on the Block, people forget how terrible of a (pro) sports town Miami is, it took a trade for one of the greatest players in the history of the game and an NBA championship to make fans come to see heat games, now that Shaq is gone and Wade is somewhat injured every year, I see this team going back to where it was 5 years ago.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Wade is never healthy though lol. The Heat never would've stood a chance in the Finals against the Mavs either, if the refs hadn't screwed the Mavs and given Wade every BS call they did. He's NOT that good. His whole game is predicated on throwing himself into the D and hoping for a call. Given his lack of size and style of play, he's not worth trading much for IMO, cause he'll be like McGrady in the long run, (only not half as good)....good when healthy, but never healthy and can't be relied upon long-term. Look at TMac, already rumored to be retiring after his contract. Would you give up a possible 15 years of a franchise player, plus more, for a couple years of DWade? I certainly wouldn't!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Wade is never healthy though lol. *The Heat never would've stood a chance in the Finals against the Mavs either, if the refs hadn't screwed the Mavs and given Wade every BS call they did.* He's NOT that good. His whole game is predicated on throwing himself into the D and hoping for a call. Given his lack of size and style of play, he's not worth trading much for IMO, cause he'll be like McGrady in the long run, (only not half as good)....good when healthy, but never healthy and can't be relied upon long-term. Look at TMac, already rumored to be retiring after his contract. Would you give up a possible 15 years of a franchise player, plus more, for a couple years of DWade? I certainly wouldn't!


I know you dont like Wade and all but common Wade when healthy was the BOMB! The guy took the Ball to the Basket with power and got fouled most of the time and if you want to complain about Wade getting those type of calls then you have complain about Lebron who if sneezed on he gets to go to the free throw line and the man is freakin 6'9! 

Wade is a great player, yeah he struggles with his health but the man is an amazing player who put up 2 years of Jordan like numbers before starting to get injured.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Wade is never healthy though lol. The Heat never would've stood a chance in the Finals against the Mavs either, if the refs hadn't screwed the Mavs and given Wade every BS call they did. He's NOT that good. His whole game is predicated on throwing himself into the D and hoping for a call. Given his lack of size and style of play, he's not worth trading much for IMO, cause he'll be like McGrady in the long run, (only not half as good)....good when healthy, but never healthy and can't be relied upon long-term. Look at TMac, already rumored to be retiring after his contract. Would you give up a possible 15 years of a franchise player, plus more, for a couple years of DWade? I certainly wouldn't!


I would still trade any 2 players on the Bulls plus the pick for that guy you described.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I know you dont like Wade and all but common Wade when healthy was the BOMB! The guy took the Ball to the Basket with power and got fouled most of the time and if you want to complain about Wade getting those type of calls then you have complain about Lebron who if sneezed on he gets to go to the free throw line and the man is freakin 6'9!
> 
> Wade is a great player, yeah he struggles with his health but the man is an amazing player who put up 2 years of Jordan like numbers before starting to get injured.


You're preaching to the choir here about Lebron. He's even more disgusting than Wade is. And I don't dislike Wade either, I just don't like him at all. I actually dislike Lebron a little, but still don't really dislike him. I just think that they initiate the contact, and should get offensive fouls called on them (you notice in the playoffs against us when we swept them that he didn't get the calls, and instead got called for charges as he should have, and he wasn't crap....injured or not). Shaq is a perfect example. When he was younger he got away with everything. Later on, he started getting called for some of those offensive fouls and he wasn't half the player. Granted half the reason he got called was a change in officiating combined with him being slower, but still.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Smez86 said:


> I would still trade any 2 players on the Bulls plus the pick for that guy you described.


LMAO, please tell me you're joking. I would honestly welcome Wade if he came real cheap, but there's no way I'd give up any 2 players from the Bulls + the pick for Wade. I'm not even too sure I'd give up Deng and Thomas for him.....if not for his injuries I would, but he's too risky as is for my taste.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deng career: 15.6 points, 6.4 rebounds, 2.3 assists, 1.0 steals, 33.3 minutes, 48% fg

Thomas career: 6.0 points, 4.2 rebounds, 1.0 blocks, 15.7 minutes, 44% field goals

All-Star Games: None
NBA Championships: None

Wade career: 23.9 points, 4.8 rebounds, 6.5 assists, 1.7 steals, 37.7 minutes, 48% field goals

All-Star Games: 3
NBA Championships: 1
Finals MVP

I cant believe I am even bothering with this, but cmon...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> He's even more disgusting than Wade is. And I don't dislike Wade either, I just don't like him at all. I actually dislike Lebron a little, but still don't really dislike him. .


:thinking2:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Deng career: 15.6 points, 6.4 rebounds, 2.3 assists, 1.0 steals, 33.3 minutes, 48% fg
> 
> Thomas career: 6.0 points, 4.2 rebounds, 1.0 blocks, 15.7 minutes, 44% field goals
> 
> ...


And what exactly has Wade done since the injuries set in? That Finals MVP and championship aren't worth crap to me either, as I think it was 100% BS. For the record, I was 100% neutral going into those finals, and the refs made me start pulling for the Mavs big time, that's how bad they were. A neutral fan doesn't see phantom calls that aren't there. I'm a huge Steeler fan too, and IMO Hines Ward didn't deserve SB XL MVP either, so when Steeler fans throw that out there as a way to justify Whines as a stud, I get disgusted, just like you throwing it out there for Wade. 

As for your player to player comparison, Deng isn't nearly the player that Wade was WHEN HEALTHY, and he has injury concerns too, but not nearly as much. Wade's played in what, 30% of the games the last 2 years? And that's when he should be in his prime. How bad are his injuries going to get with his reckless, physical style of play? As for Tyrus, he hasn't even gotten a chance yet. Inept coaching jerking him around, switching positions, etc. I truly believe he can, and will (if he gets proper coaching and playing time), turn into a defensive star and a stud rebounder. He's a game changer when given the chance at PF, which doesn't show up on the stats sheet. Making the opponents adjust their shots or stay out of the lane entirely, drawing lots of fouls given his limited offensive game, etc etc. He's stuffed the elite 7 footers in this league in straight up man to man defense as a rookie, and got Shaq as a help defense shot blocker in his 1st game. He can and should be elite. Hopefully they haven't already ruined him though.

And btw, your #s actually show that Deng + Tyrus = Wade, and they're both 4 years younger and don't have as many major injuries. If you double Tyrus's minutes, which should've been done by the coaches, they'd surpass him in points, and put up way more rebounds and blocks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

the moral of the story is not the total number of the stats, its the impact. Putting aside your blatant disregard for what Wade has accomplished in 4 seasons - Wade is a franchise player. He makes guys better. Has he been healthy the last 18 months? nope. But he'll be back. Hes 26. Not an old man, hes just entering his prime.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

who's Fred Mitchell again?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wade for #1 sounds nut

but wade and #2 for #1? this thread was meant to be posted on april fools.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Could see the HEAT rebuilding completely because they wouldn't expect Wade to stay and questioning his health. But not Wade plus #2 for #1, come on. They could decide to start off with 2 young potential superstars and give Wade away for #1 and a list of other nice players, maybe Ben, Tyrus and a cap filler.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Even though I think that Wade is grossly over-rated, injury-prone, and well just not very good if he's not getting the calls, I'd do that if we could get #2 + Wade for #1.


Who is seriously talking about a Wade + Beasley --> Rose trade here??

We wouldn't trade Wade alone for Rose, I don't think many GMs would. How did this become Wade + Beasley = Rose ..?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BG44 said:


> the moral of the story is not the total number of the stats, its the impact. Putting aside your blatant disregard for what Wade has accomplished in 4 seasons - Wade is a franchise player. He makes guys better. Has he been healthy the last 18 months? nope. But he'll be back. Hes 26. Not an old man, hes just entering his prime.


Injuries are injuries. If they're bad enough, age is 100% irrelevant. I know from experience there. Look at TMac, his chronic back problem has been bothering him since he was in his mid 20s. 26 for a guy that plays like Wade is getting old, cause he's taken a hell of a beating, self-inflicted mainly, his whole career. It's not age, it's wear and tear, and he has plenty.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Who is seriously talking about a Wade + Beasley --> Rose trade here??
> 
> We wouldn't trade Wade alone for Rose, I don't think many GMs would. How did this become Wade + Beasley = Rose ..?


Go read the article buddy. The author comes right out and says it. I wouldn't trade #1 (Rose) alone for Wade....wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Go read the article buddy. The author comes right out and says it. I wouldn't trade #1 (Rose) alone for Wade....wouldn't even consider it.


That is just crazy talk. If you have the opportunity to get a Top-5 guy like Wade for somebody who may or may not end up being a Top 5 player, you do it.

I really can't see the Heat trading Wade. I still think Carmelo and Brand are the longshots with Jermaine O'Neal as the favorite. Hinrich, Gooden, and next year's #1 for Jermaine is low-risk, high-reward. 

Still, it would take #1 plus two key guys to land just Wade. I can't imagine we'd put together a package for Wade+Beasley that made any sense for either team.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I don't either T.Shock, and hope we don't. A guy always injured is riskier than a draft pick.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> The stupidest thing I've ever read in my life
> > Posted by Ira Winderman at 7:14:20 AM
> 
> Granted, in this anyone-can-write-whatever-they-want on-line world of ours, there certainly never is a shortage of sports rumors.
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2008/06/the-stupidest-t.html


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Who is seriously talking about a Wade + Beasley --> Rose trade here??
> 
> We wouldn't trade Wade alone for Rose, I don't think many GMs would. How did this become Wade + Beasley = Rose ..?


Obviously more would have to be included for salary purposes so it wouldn't be just Rose. That would indeed be crazy, as would any trade involvong both Wade and the 2.

I think it is funny how the Heat would be doing this trade to get Rose and all of the Bulls fans here are already so set to trade Hinrich they put him in this scenario.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pat Riley has stated over and over that we want to be a contending team next year. So we'd trade our superstar for a draft pick? It's werld's more likely that we trade the pick, and even that's pretty unlikely as we'll be a player in FA in 2009 when Marion comes off of the books. To all Bulls fans clamoring to build around Wade+Beasley...Why wouldn't we just do the same?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I doubt that this rumor has merit. Especially the way it is written. If we get wade (doubtful) Miami would be rebuilding. They would want both 1 and 2. Not 2 coming back with Wade.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Apparently this rumor was brought up on SportsCenter tonight. Now, not to say that SportsCenter is the be all and end all and that anything they report has legs, but it certainly lends more credence to the rumor that a Fred Mitchell article does. 

My Dad saw it and doesn't go online, so I'm just confused if they ran with it because it was a slow news day or it actually has legs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Slow news day. There's MLB, but no NBA Finals till Thursday and no NFL/NCAAF. That's the major sports right there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nater said:


> Thanks... it was a brief hiatus.


welcome back! I thought this was a bumped old post!
If the Heat get almost equal value, I'd do it. Deng,Gordon, and or kirk (whatever combo) I'd trade for Wade. It's better than Deng and Gordon for Rip Hamilton.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Send noah back to florida...his drug dealer lives down there


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Go read the article buddy. The author comes right out and says it. I wouldn't trade #1 (Rose) alone for Wade....wouldn't even consider it.


Yea I read the article, I meant more like "Seriously, is anyone really considering or taking seriously this deal??"

And what? You wouldn't consider trading Rose alone for Wade? Fine, but you'd be for the most part alone in that thinking.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

AS has been stated before, Fred Mitchell is an idiot. Thank god he remembers to remind us of that periodically.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Personally, I think the Heat should do it. Wade and #2 for #1. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BullFan16 said:


> Send noah back to florida...his drug dealer lives down there


Does he still do his annoying scream every 10 minutes when his teammate do anything well and then call it "passion"?

Because if he is still pulling that college stuff, I hope we pass.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

haha, whats wrong with having a little emotion? Too bad we still don't have Tyson, his passion would look great next to Noah!

pound your muscular chest you big sexy beast!


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

BullFan16 said:


> Send noah back to florida...his drug dealer lives down there


Bam!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Does he still do his annoying scream every 10 minutes when his teammate do anything well and then call it "passion"?
> 
> Because if he is still pulling that college stuff, I hope we pass.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mn61Gquq-OE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mn61Gquq-OE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

LOL see if you can count how many times he does that ulgy scream face in this "Mix" video. 

I cant stop laughing at the 35 second mark where he clearly is just flailing his arms around trying to rebound only to get fouled softly and he falls on the court then comes up screaming and chest pumping like he just scored the game winning shot lol.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dude that is some horrible music I can't watch that


----------

